# pedestal meter



## JFK64 (Feb 7, 2013)

looking for help installing pedestal meter/panel


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I would recommend the yellow pages, heading "electrical contractors".


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

JFK64 said:


> looking for help installing pedestal meter/panel



Dude, it would take me like two days to drive over there and give you a hand.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I would recommend the yellow pages, heading "electrical contractors".


 call your local railroad im sure there is somone there who can help


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

JFK64 said:


> looking for help installing pedestal meter/panel


Go to your nearest Home Depot and ask for Jose. Tell him I sent you and that you want a " deal".


----------

